# oleander extract



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone do an oleander soap?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oleander is rather poisonous. I wouldn't put anything that was really oleander in ANYTHING that could possibly come into contact in any way with someone's mouth.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Im with Stacey on that one.
JoAnn.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

umm why would you think soap goes into the mouth. Nerium uses oleander in their creams which go on the face and hands and could end up in the mouth. you wouldnt use enough per bar that would kill any one. just wondering if anyone had ever used it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you wash your face, stuff ends up in your mouth. If you wash your hands, residue can end up in your mouth. I, quite frankly don't care what anybody else does (especially if that someone else is an over-hyped MLM company making what amounts to unauthorized medical claims about their products). You could not pay me to use oleander in anything. The potential risk is not worth it to me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What part of the plant is poisonous, the leaves, the flowers the roots? What part of the plant is made into an essential oil, hydrosol, extract, floral water....and is it even real? If you are going to use it that is the questions my customers would ask, so find them out first before you use it (that is what I do). But I have super inquisitive customers, especially my buyers.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't plan on making the soap, I was just inquiring if anyone does oleander and is so what / where do you get it. It is used as a cancer treatment and it is used to commit suicide, neither of which I need right now.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Now that made me laugh Darlene!


----------

